# Vauxhall combo 2006, 1.7 1700 tidy up thread



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Just a small quick thread which I will update as I go along. A new to me combo van bought cheap with 50k miles on the clock with full vauxhall service history.










Vauxhall driveway is coming along well.

No previous owners and covered 5k a year, judging by all the straw/hay around the whole van/can I guess it was just used to take food to his farm animals!










As I say I will add to this thread as I go along, it'll take quite a lot of deep cleaning as it hasn't been cleaned before judging by the overall condition!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

What's the plan? You using it for anything or tidy up and sell?

It can't have had no previous owners.. You have to be the second owner?!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay okay, when the V5 comes back it will have had 1 previous owner 

Will be using it as and when required, whichever keys I pick up in the morning will decide on the day


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Same, got a bulkhead etc and ply lined tho

You sure it's a 1.7 tho? 1700 model was a 1.3?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

great vans had a 05 plate just sold last year, fast & reliable ,1.7 cdti, smooth engine wide power band. main thing to look for if wet in drivers footwell it's the brake master cylinder gasket ,leaks down onto the brake pedal, only things replaced were ERG and a few coolant hoses on near side off engine , the small ones .
mac


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Can get the ply kit along with bulk head for £90 locally, will see how it fairs up before committing to it. Definitely the 1.7, just put 1700 for the cc :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

mac1459 said:


> great vans had a 05 plate just sold last year, fast & reliable ,1.7 cdti, smooth engine wide power band. main thing to look for if wet in drivers footwell it's the brake master cylinder gasket ,leaks down onto the brake pedal, only things replaced were ERG and a few coolant hoses on near side off engine , the small ones .
> mac


Had the same fault before on my first car, corsa c. Bit of a pig to seal the servo back up on the bulkhead but typical thing to keep an eye out for while paddling in the footwell!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Can get the ply kit along with bulk head for £90 locally, will see how it fairs up before committing to it. Definitely the 1.7, just put 1700 for the cc :thumb:


Saw a few people were selling as 1700 and gathered it's 1700cc then when I looked into it they were all 1.3 but 1700 model code lol -.-


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Can't fault the 1.3 engine, just missing that bit of poke. Tax kills it for these at £220, get the crew cab with same engine and it plummets in price as its not classed as a "van" anymore


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I ended up with a 1.3 tbh, just didn't want a 1.7dti, terrible engine. Would happily have a 1.7cdti though

Tbh I got mine cheap and it's in amazing nick so couldn't turn it down

Tax is same on this one, car version was only £30 so should be the same tax imo as its same emmisons but I guess that's life


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

My uncle runs the 1.3, loves it..cheap to run and reliable. Couldn't be picky at the price for this though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Drove past one earlier for £4.2K, same year as mine but 10k less miles

I did lol

How much was yours


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

£1300 :thumb: similar spec ones for around £3k mark


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> £1300 :thumb: similar spec ones for around £3k mark


That's what I was finding, think we both got bargains tbh, paid 1k for mine

Ideal dog and fishing wagon


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't think dog will be happy in the back, prefers to see where he's going!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think mine would fit in a recaro pole position :lol:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Quick little tidy up on the interior, amazing what a fly over with a Hoover can do.




























I never knew straw could get in so many places!!























































Clogged the vacuum cleaner twice getting rid of all the straw but it's a start!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

£3 well spent on 10 LED bulbs


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly nice work, amazing wot a good hoover can do.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Something you all might find a bit more interesting!

What is wrong with these people, they must be oblivious to the state of it 










Started off with a quick snowfoam, choice made was 50ml of auto foam mixed with 50ml of car Chem just to help aid with the foaming.
































































It made a dramatic difference just from a quick snowfoam and wash.










Next was the bits that just a snowfoam and a wash won't touch, the tar! With it being a 10 year old van which hasn't ever seen a bucket of water it was rife with the horrible stuff!



















Whilst the weather is nice for the day I've got some bilt hamber clay and the flex out along with an orange pad and scholl A15, all in one to help revive the flat dull paintwork back to life.






It's amazing what a difference a clay makes.










The dirt was just being pulled out of the paintwork!

Now you can see what state the paint is actually in, so flat and dull without any gloss!






Time to get machining, without a 50/50 it never happened right?





























The finished article. Paintwork is looking far more alive with a bit of gloss too! Sorry for not saying much but photos say much more than a few words!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Doubled its value if not more, well done matey.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Aye that looks 100% better


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome. What you doing with the black trims. A it of c4 or something similar?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

footfistart said:


> Awesome. What you doing with the black trims. A it of c4 or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When I get around to them I'll be using DLUX on them


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks unreal lad :argie: Really nice wee van after all that work :buffer:
I'd far rather see a thread like this than a lambo or ferrari getting a coat of wax!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have to agree with you matey


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cracking job there fella :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work, well done Matt.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> When I get around to them I'll be using DLUX on them


Sounds good. I use dlux and I love how it can be used on so many things.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Had to get rid of the previous owners smelly carpet in the rear of the van!



















Turned to the good old bay and dug deep at £26!

Was a bit suspicious as to how well it would fit at such a cheap price but was impressed with how well it hugged all the tie down eyes and other cut outs!










(Photos taken before a thorough clean!)


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

That tar ! Good turn around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I absolutely love threads like this. Great work and what a difference you've made. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice work so far.

It's nice to see something different.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Taxed and insured from today, would have been silly not to get up early with the sunrise!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant work, I too love threads like this one. Inspired to detail my Ford Connect now!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I was about to suggest getting a load liner....but you beat me to it


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

What else to do on a Monday night than a couple of little details which needed completing. Wanted to avoid taking the badges off which I can say I have done!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Once again, nice work matey


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job so far fella and like the rear matt you have put in. just shows what a little bit of tlc can make to neglected paint work


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Another cost out the way, this time a whole £11 for a wheel trim, roughly half the price of a new one from vauxhall. It all helps in the end!

Not a bad way to spend a tea break at work!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2016)

Nice work :thumb:
I lined mine with plywood/cloth...helps keep the noise down a bit.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

aka.eric said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> I lined mine with plywood/cloth...helps keep the noise down a bit.


I was looking at cloth last night! Does look good but not up for doing it yet. Made myself a false floor for my corsa d out of ply and carpet glue/cloth!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Got a chance to coat the external plastics in dlux. I'll let the result speak for them selves


----------



## Juice Box (Jul 23, 2015)

Was looking at buying one of these but when you can only put 600kg in them including the driver and a water tank weights 250 alone it becomes a bit hard. Probably gonna end up with it's big brother the Vivaro instead. Looks cracking though!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Juice Box said:


> Was looking at buying one of these but when you can only put 600kg in them including the driver and a water tank weights 250 alone it becomes a bit hard. Probably gonna end up with it's big brother the Vivaro instead. Looks cracking though!


I always thought it was 750kg for the combo as a payload inc driver etc so with your tank you've got half a tonne to play with which imo is plenty. With the vivaro you have chance of standing and easier to crawl around inside though

Quick edit. The one I have the 1700 1.7 model it's got a payload of 750kg. The 1700 1.3 has a payload of 600kg


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Got a chance to coat the external plastics in dlux. I'll let the result speak for them selves


Love it. Dlux for the money and the amount you get in my opinion you can't beat it.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Finishing touches applied prior to putting it up for sale!


----------

